# Daisy has a bald patch on her back



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Daisy has a bald patch on her back about the size of a quarter. It is too low to have been caused by the flea medication...It doesn't look as if there are black hairs underneath the skin that are growing back. I waited a month to see if it was just a patch of hair that Riki pulled out or that she scratched out.

Daisy has skin itchies this time of year. She last year had a small patch itched off over her eye...but this patch doesn't appear to have been scratched. Is this common? It isn't ring worm or anything like that because it is just bare white skin.

Linda


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know if this has anything to do with it but my lab got "hot spots" from his allergies to certain foods. A trip to the vet is probably in order.
Good luck.
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I have heard that a thyroid problem can cause a patch of hair to come out. It looks almost like it's been shaved clean, with no new growth. I think I would get a vet to check her.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yep, that's what it looks like*

Daisy has had challenges with blocked anal glands, major itching issues in the summer, and she is small in stature. Her legs are straight and perfect though!

I'll do a vet check and keep you posted. I don't think it is a hot spot because it isn't red. Sigh.

Riki, my other havanese, is so much zestier. Daisy has always been gentler and sweeter...but she is also the one who can jump straight up to the table top from the floor!

Linda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Linda,

Sissy had what sounds real similiar to what you are describing.

Sissy's was just bald amd a dark color - no scaling or anything. The vet said he thought it might be a little staff infection.

He didn't say how she would have got that but he put her on an antibiotic and it cleared up and her hair grew back.

She never had a break in the skin so it all seemed really weird to me but it went away pretty quick after we put her on the antibiotics.

Here is where I was posting about it.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2744


----------

